# Maltese mix available in El Monte, CA



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I adopted my Beagle from Beagles and Buddies in El Monte, CA. I was browsing their site and they have an adorable Maltese mix for adoption:His name is Henry...

Beagles and Buddies Maltese mix

Another one too...name is Tidbit

Tidbit


~Elegant


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Poor little guy...he is adorable. Hope he finds a loving home. ALL pets deserve a loving home.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

http://www.phsspca.org/view_pets.htm 

ID#A169544 

another Maltese at the pasadena humane society....
i hope he finds a good home too..


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow Mee, I just checked the site and the doggie has only been there since yesterday...I'm sure he/she will get adopted. Cute dog too!

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh, Tidbit has been adopted, yay!









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 22 2004, 02:46 AM
> *Oh, Tidbit has been adopted, yay!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YAY!
thats good !!
i wish i could adopt the little guy at my shelter,i go to their website everyday and visit the actual shelter often seeing if they have any maltese but i guess ppl take care of their maltese really well! i barely see any there


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I just wanted to let you all know that I contacted Mary Palmer with the NorthCentral Maltese rescue and gave her the info on the beautiful Malt at the Pasadena Humane Society and she was going to check into rescuing it. I am not sure if it is a Humane Society that puts dogs down or not, but I would hate to see this little boy be lost, he looks so sweet, so say some prayers that if a family does not adopt him, that the Malt rescuers will find him a forever home. If I lived in California I would take him in a heartbeat, he is sooooooo cute. If I hear anymore from Mary I will keep you all posted....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

thank you 2happymalts!

i didnt know you could do that and contact the maltese rescue!
i never thought of it!
thank you!
i would be so thrilled to hear if he got rescued!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I have not checked my work email to see if Mary sent anything, but I don't see the Malt on the humane societies site so I hope that means it went to a forever home


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just wrote a reply on another thread but yeah the little maltese guy is gone,but theres a "pet of the week" section showing the cute animals that have been adopted, but the little white gut isnt there..i wonder what happened to him...


----------

